# has had no peers for 50 years



## goodies (Jan 11, 2006)

i found a bottle- it is brown and one side has "has had no peers for 50 years" near the bottom of one side... the other side says "federal law forbids sale or re use of this bottle" near the top.....it is about 11 inches tall and a little bit smaller than a "40" bottle (beer) I found one identical to it on ebay but it has no information about it.  I think it is a whiskey bottle. Anyone have any ideas on what it is from or how old it may be or what is with the "federal law forbids" is all about?  Please let me know (lady_pimpstyle@hotmail.com)


----------



## goodies (Jan 12, 2006)

well thank you.. now at least i know what it is.. or at least more than likely is..... i would like to know anything about it that i can if anyone else has any info on it please let me know!


----------



## lmtae2 (Mar 21, 2006)

I have the same bottle, that's how I found this site.  Found it in a landfill that is being dug up.  It's a big bottle, pretty too.


----------

